# Storms!!



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys - quick question:
We just had some nasty storms pass through Chicago this past weekend at it made me think...the power to my place was not affected, but what if my power were to go out?? 

I'm thinking about investing in a back-up generator or something that would be able to power my tank for a period of time just in case. Does anyone have any recs? What do you think about this idea? My tank is only 3 and a half months old, but it would be devistating to loose everything. 

Thanks!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

fishstyx724 said:


> Hey guys - quick question:
> We just had some nasty storms pass through Chicago this past weekend at it made me think...the power to my place was not affected, but what if my power were to go out??
> 
> I'm thinking about investing in a back-up generator or something that would be able to power my tank for a period of time just in case. Does anyone have any recs? What do you think about this idea? My tank is only 3 and a half months old, but it would be devistating to loose everything.
> ...


hehehe you sir have the right idea, i lost my power for two days. for the first night i had my car parked outside my house running all night with a converter hooked up the the bater powering my powerheads and pump.

then i bought a generator  best damn 300 bucks i ever spent in my life.


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks CDot...what kind did you get? I know there are some that are battery powered, but not sure how long they would last.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

As GetITCdot stated you are on the right track... a few years ago we lost power for almost 4 days in the middle of the Winter. At the time I just had one tank and I was able to keep it on life support by heating water on a gas stove and kept two power heads on with a converter. After that I said never again will I go through this. I went out and got a 17,000 watt generator and had it wired right in to my breaker box and I keep 3 gas cans filled at all times. I get about 9 hours out of each tank full. It not only runs all 4 of my tank, but just about the whole house as well. Bad thing about going this route is it will cost you about $3,000 These are the things you have to do when you live in the sticks. Good thing is our last outage we were the only house with lights for about a county mile.


----------



## putian (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks CDot...what kind did you get? I know there are some that are battery powered, but not sure how long they would last.


----------

